# Перелом копчика со смещением



## АННА ЕСЬКИНА (17 Мар 2017)

Помогите, пожалуйста. 5го Марта сломала копчик. Никаких действий, по его "реставрации" произведено не было и никаких лекарств выписано тоже не было. Стоит ли чего-то опасаться? Что можно сделать в моем случае?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Мар 2017)

Уже, только сидеть на "дырочке".


----------

